# Panasonic Advert



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

Enjoy

http://www.hedidnotseethatcoming.com/index.php


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Euuuggghh !! :lol:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm not going to sit so close to the screen now


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

What's big, grey and comes in pints.....


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

fuckin class :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: I think I will stick with Sony


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

What you mean Panasonic is not sticky enough for you Andy


----------

